# Orange colored solid tire wheels on an Iverson 3-speed, circa 1970



## Little Red Riding Bike (Nov 17, 2009)

About 30 years ago I was given an "old" Iverson by the original owner. It was a 3-speed ladies bike from, I think the early 1970s - but perhaps 1960s - and it had solid tire wheels -- the "tire" consists of a thin ridge of bright orange rubber - or some similarly hard rigid substance.

The person who claimed to be the  original owner of this bicycle alleged that the Iverson had come with those solid tire wheels, and that the wheels were so unpopular that manufacture of them ceased after one season.

I'm curious if any of  this rings a bell with anyone around here, as frankly, I'm wondering if maybe the Iverson actually was originally sold with conventional inflatable tires. 

They are NOT balloon tires, they are the "skinny" variety typical to older 3-speed & 10-speed bikes.

The bicycle is entirely ridable, although the flat wheels provide a pretty bumpy ride; I'm certain that this bike might be worth all of ... maybe 7 bucks??? LOL

However, before I get rid of it, I thought I'd inquire if anybody has ever heard of an Iverson equipped with the solid tire wheels?

Perhaps the person who I got it from was not the original owner, and somebody else put the flat wheels on it.

Anyone here happen to know if I am correct that surely there are *NO* ladies Iversons from any time in the 1960s OR 1970s which have any value of any kind, and I can just get rid of the bicycle, right?




Thanks.


----------



## Mos6502 (Nov 17, 2009)

This thread is basically worthless without pictures.

Get us a picture.

There were a number of "airless" tubes and tires around at the time, but to the best of my knowledge none match the description you have given.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 18, 2009)

Mom's Raleigh had those tires on it.  Not origionally, dad put them on in about 1978.  I rode it a lot with those tires.  Some of the kids at school made fun of me.  Some were envious.  Don't really remember the ride quality.
Do post pictures, most Iversons were pretty cheap but it's best to take a look and make sure it's not one of the really rare nice bikes they made.


----------

